# 2013 Kid count (will update as more come :)



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Will post pictures when able:

Triplets: 3 Does,.....................(Feb 19th / Alize')
Triplets: 2 Does, 1 Buck...........(Feb 26th / Sapphire)
Triplets: 3 Does, (1 long dead).(March 2nd / Conellia)
Triplets: 3 Bucks....................(March 2nd / Crazy)
Triplets: 2 Does, 1 Buck..........(March 2nd / Gwen)
Triplets: 3 Bucks .................(March 4th / Moulin)
Triplets: 3 Does.....................(March 5th / Lexus)
Triplets: 2 Bucks, 1 Doe.........(March 5th / Allare)
Twins:...2 Bucks....................(March 5th / Moostash)
Quads:..2 Does, 2 Bucks........(March 5th / Gabriel)
Twins:...1 Doe, 1 Buck...........(March 6th / Clyde / a Gabe Daughter)
Twins:...2 Does.....................(March 6th / Saqqara / Legions mama and a Gabe Daughter)
Triplets: 3 Bucks...................(March 7th / Althetha)
Twins:...2 Bucks....................(March 11th / Lune)


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

[attachment=0:2hn9hk3s]kids2013 003.jpg[/attachment:2hn9hk3s]
Sapphire's 2 Doe kids with our min pin, Prince


----------



## Nanno (Aug 30, 2009)

Baby goats! So sweet! There is nothing, and I mean NOTHING cuter than baby goats. And I used to think puppies were so adorable, but they ain't got nothin' up on baby goats! 

I can't wait till we have a few running around. I'm super-excited but also nervous... if anything bad happens to Lilly or Nibbles I'll be devastated. Nibbles seems like the sort of goat who will be extremely efficient and no-nonsense about giving birth, just like she is about everything else. And like everything else, she probably won't want any help. I hope I turn out to be right about her! But I'm a little worried about Lilly because she was small when we bred her, and even though she'll soon be taller than Nibbles, she'll always be slender and petite and very "needy". I tend to think she's the sort of goat who will be convinced that she's dying and will probably try to give birth on my lap and is going to make it a nerve-wracking experience for everyone. 

I'll also be pretty heartbroken if we lose any kids this year. I know it's inevitable to lose a few eventually, but I think please just not the first year! I saw my first live goat birth last week. It was all very exciting. It seemed a lot slower than when my horse gave birth. A lot more sitting around waiting for nothing to happen. But it's so exciting when they finally do come! I don't know how people pull the kids away from their mothers right after birth, though. I feel so bad for the poor mama goats, after all that work and pain not to be allowed to have their babies, which is the one thing that makes the whole ordeal worthwhile for them. I don't know if I could do it unless the mother was uninterested or hostile (or the kid was struggling to survive). 

And the thing I'm looking forward to most about our kids? Those marvelous airplane ears! They'll look like giant parachutes for the first few months until they grow into them. And when they run they'll look like they're trying to fly! Wheeee! I can't wait!


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

3 more Does. 1 was long dead and messed up the kidding for the rest of em. Tracy had to go in and get em all out by hand. First and second girls were breach to boot... this could be one of those long years


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Well, after we got Coney settled we ran to the store for some pizzas and supplies. Came back, cooked the pizza, ate and headed out to make sure the kids were up and eating... and then got side tracked. 2 more doe had kidded / in the process of. One of them is a crazy doe who just wouldnt stop scraping the ground and pounding the daylights outta the kids. Turned out she had one more in there but is still kinda scraping so will keep an eye on her. So today we had 3 Does kid with a kid count of 9. 8 live, and the 1 dead one... There is no way we are going to have enough milk if this keeps up!!! Updated kid count at top of of thread


----------



## Charlie Horse (Dec 16, 2012)

Long dead... what does that look like? What a horror I have in my imagination. Birth is grody enough without that too. Blehhhhhh

You know we want pictures!


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Almost took a picture of the "long dead" but then decided against it hehe  Just way smaller, peach fuzz for hair and kinda stained brown...

So instead took pictures of all the live kids 

Took the better two of Crazy's boys for the pack program but had to leave her with one cause when we took all three, she ran over to Gwen and tried to steal her 3... Crazy goat!

Gwens middle doeling is sooooo darn cute! Will take a better pic of her tomorrow when mom has her a bit more cleaned up 

Coney is inside in one of the indoor heated kid pens. She had a hard day and needs a little comfort


----------



## idahonancy (Dec 13, 2008)

Those are cute pictures Dave. Thanks for posting them.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Here is a fuzzy pic of Sapphire's Buckling. For some reason he loves to sleep in this dirty lil corner of the old shelter. Doesnt care where mom is sleeping, this is his spot. His sisters sleep inside the heated barn. They all hang out during the day but come night time, they arent like most goaties who like to sleep with brother and sisters for warmth. So the girls come in and the boy gets his way and stays outside by himself. 

Oh and a pic of poor Legion. We interrupted his beauty sleep...


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Np  Glad to do so and am going to use this thread to try and keep somewhat sane... somewhat  But if this start is any indication, I see my sanity failing in under a month 

All the pictures will be raw and as the news breaks  We werent expecting any of these does to kid today and was going to spend the day finishing up the hoof trimming, de worming and mucking all the shelters again to be ready for this string of coming mothers... damn goats. They always know how to make you work harder then you intended! 

EDIT: and on a side note, if Catalyst keeps throwing this same color through most of his kids this year, I am sooooo screwed! I wont be able to tell any of em part


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Uneventful night... thank the good Lord  Everyone is eating good bottle or on the mom. Have 2 more set to go today, but am hoping they give me enough time to do morning chores and clean pens and put down fresh straw... there is baby goo everywhere!  Coney is still dangling her after birth so sending her outta the indoor pen to outside to see if some walking around will finish the job. If not will have to have the vet drop by some (I know ill get this wrong) lutalace to open things back up and help the process. Ok, heading back out


----------



## Charlie Horse (Dec 16, 2012)

I think your babies have very handsome colors. They'll make attractive pack goats for sure. I especially like the light gray/black ones. My crew has a lot of variety in their color. Its kind of fun to have one of each classic pattern, or then again, imagine how cool a color matched team would look. Too bad you're so far away or I'd take one off your hands-- I dont have that color pattern yet ;o)


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

I had a near perfect match for Legion but Curtis King took him  Am hoping for a like color this year as well. But I am a big sucker for the underdog, so by chance, will most likely end up with a plain boy for myself


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Well, the madness continues  1 more Doe kidded today and she had... You guessed it, TRIPLETS! I took a video of it. First boy was breach and was trying to be born butt first with no legs. So again, Tracy had to go in, push the kid back in a bit, found his legs and got him out. The next two were head first and after all the Does pushing to get the first kid out, the next two came in quick easy order. The only thing we can figure with all the breach kids is, there is just not enough room in there to turn em in the right direction. All the usually suspects for difficult labors we have had covered for years. The only difference this year is all the triplets. But in any event, will get the videos loaded onto youtube and post links when done.

On a side note, spent the day hooking up the hot water heater, faucet and drains for one of the sinks in the barn. Man, its going to be soooo nice being able wash all our feeding / milking stuffs out there instead of back and forth from the house at least twice a day 

EDIT: Forgot to mention, the 3 new bucklings are all light Ober colored... just like everything else hehe. But the Doe was nice enough to put a splash on one face and a white spot on the top of the head of another.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Update for the day so far. Lexus had 3 beautiful Doe kids. All were positioned right and it was a smooth kidding. But she always has triplets, so is an old pro at it. Have two more Does working on it slowly. Gabriel (Gabe), Legions grandma and Saqqara, Legions mama, are sharing one of the lean toos, going at about the same pace. In other words, getting the kids headed in the right direction I pray as Tracy is at work till 6pm. I have a much harder time moving kids around in there with my big ol mitts


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Ok, as of 7pm, we have another set of triplets and FINALLY!!! A set of twins  Updated the top post to reflect the current status. Gabe is getting close and will go within the next hour or so. Saqqara doesnt seem to interested in kidding tonight, so will look for her to go tomorrow. She is the big worry of the year. After her terrible kidding last year, we are just hoping everything will be good this year. Got some fantastic kids today. Will take photos after Gabe gets done


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Well, the excitement over having just twins didnt last long as Gabriel decided to pick up the slack. At about 11pm she decided to bless us with quadruplets. 2 bucks and 2 does. And they are gorgeous. Decided to take a brake for some dinner after she was done. Came back out about an hour and a half later to find one of the boys nearly dead. He was so cold and barely breathing. Rush him inside and put him in a warm water bath. After 30 min or so of that went to wrap him up in some heated towels and notice he was bleeding from his cord. Turned out to be one of those rare times when they cord just doesnt have enough outer lining to stop the bleeding and he nearly bleed out. So tied the cord off, said in the ez chair with him on my chest with warm towels over and around him and prayed for the best. Woke up about 4 hours later and he was still alive and actually lifing his head up. An hour later tried to give him something to eat and he took right too it  As of now, he is doing much better. He is still really pale on his gums but he is standing and talking but still very very weak. 

Will post pics now.


----------



## Nanno (Aug 30, 2009)

Can't wait to see photos! I'm so glad your little guy made it. Phew! My gosh, I hope none of our goats have quads this year!


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

We never know what to expect from Gabe. Last year she had a single 14.5 lbs buck that got removed from the pack program to become a breeder at a friends farm. So although she was big enough for 4, we figured 3 large kids. The surprise of the day was Clyde. Our biggest Doe. She looked like she could of had quads pretty easy. But turned out to be two huge dark Ober colored kids. A buck and a doe. Her Sister Saqqara, who had the terrible kidding last year (Legions mama), against all odds got preggers on the first try this fall and gave birth to two nice big does with no issues at all. Pretty good for a doe who was never suppose to kid again  1 more working on it today and am hoping that will be it for the day. Have lots of stuff to do today and would like the time to do it seeing how I was up till about 4am with the gray boy, I got a very late start today.

Speaking of the gray boy, he is doing great! Eating good, standing up on his own now, talking  Figure it will take a few days for his body to replenish his blood supply. Still not to sure if there will be any lasting effects but so far, the only sign of anything is weakness. And thats to be expected. Ok, cant post pictures yet, have to go back out and get to work. Will aim for tonight


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Finally found time to update pics


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

part 2


----------



## idahonancy (Dec 13, 2008)

Wow Dave, good job. Gray boy has beautiful color. I hope he makes it. Thanks a bunch for the pictures. They are great.
IdahoNancy


----------



## Taffy (Dec 9, 2011)

Love seeing all the photos of the kids! How in the world will you tell many of them that are the same color apart?! Do you tattoo immediately or mark them somehow?


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Pics for the day now available  My other half tells me that there is just the one doe who is kinda working on it, left till the 15th... OH THANK GOD! 

No issues today other then its a second day of 30-40 degree temps, winds 10-20 (at least) and rain... So much for an early spring. Oh it snowed for like 3 minutes yesterday.

Side Note: It dawned on me today why the gray boy nearly died. It was a toss up of who I was going to keep to join Legion. So the gray boy, knowing Legions near death birth, and wanting to be picked to stay, decided he just wouldnt be able to stand Legion hogging all the spot light so he devised his own plan to have just as a dramatic birth.  Like I said before, I am a sucker for the under dog. Now it seems Ill have 2 good stories to tell. The gray boy is eating, walking, talking, pooping, peeing and everything else he should be doing. I never did thank God for this blessing, so Ill do so now. Thank you Lord, for saving this little boy and letting him be apart of our lives.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Am going to mainly rely on Tracy to know who is who. But thats kinda why I am doing this thread. But to be truthful, I am so far beyond over whelmed, I know who about half of em are, the rest... lol. But in the next day or so we will start color marking collars to moms. If all else fails, just follow a mom around for a couple of minutes and she will show who her babies are 

Thanks Nancy. I am finding this a great way to keep my sanity


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Well, the doe we were waiting on kidded this morning with triplet bucks and no issues  Now we should have a 5-7 day break before the next round of kidding... I hope


----------



## Charlie Horse (Dec 16, 2012)

So what is your procedure for making pack goats out of these guys? 

1) Do you sell them young as bottle babies?
2) If not, do you spend hours socializing that many?
3) Do you leave the horns on them all or just some?
4) Have previous goats by these parents turned out to be good packers?


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

I cover most of those questions on our website: http://trinitypackgoats.webs.com.
Just got called into a few hours of work so will have to reply better when I get home


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Sorry, forgot about your post  hehe, lack of sleep will do that to ya. Years past we pull most of the kids and raise them on pasteurized milk on lamb bars. This year we will try a different method. We are going to pull kids but instead of milking / pasteurizing, we are going to let the moms feed them but we will bring them to the moms in the milking parlor. Best of both worlds  Even though we are free of CAE / CL, we are still to hesitant / fearful of doing pooled milk to feed everyone. But after the spring CAE test results are back, we may give that a try as well. Even though we have test neg for years, its hard to take that leap.

But to tame em, we call my daughter in to help if we fall behind. She gets a little cash in her pocket and we get tame kids 

3 more sets of twins and 1 more set of triplets born. Will update starter post when able


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Another set of triplets (bucks) and beautiful
Another set of twins


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

well we have had 4 or 5 more sets of twins and a couple more sets of triplets but have lost count and track of who is who. Not to mention seeing how the new format erased all the pics I have already posted, Ill just get the trinity site up to date and will just post any pics there. I agree with some of the others, the loading of pics on the forums now is just to much hassle. Updating the site today.


----------



## Cazz (Jun 9, 2010)

OH, they are SO cute Dave!!!  Congratulations!


----------

